# EMG nerve test and PAIN!



## Paige (Apr 4, 2002)

Just got back from the neuro. He redid an EMG test on the nerves in my legs because I had been experience more numbness than usual. I originally had the test done to identify any nerve damage from the B12 deficiency and was not diagnosed with fibro at that time. My legs and feet are numb and tingling all the time! Now however my legs feel like they have withstood extreme electrical shock. Wait a minute, that is exactly what they have been through!The doc says I have a high tolerance for pain. He is the official neuro for the Ranger's baseball team (too bad he can't make them play decently) and says some of those guys cry like a baby when they have this test. No nerve damage, but those nerves are zinging from the toes up after having an instrument that looks remarkable like a stun gun triggered from ankles to thighs with increasing electrical shock. Is there any doubt women can handle pain better than men?Paige


----------



## Snitmom (Aug 15, 2002)

Pain? HA!! no doubt, women rule that aspect of life!


----------



## Angie01 (Aug 8, 2002)

Gosh, that sounds like fun, NOT.







So true about women and pain. LOL. My husband says he couldn't go though half of what I have. Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

YES on the women and pain stuff!! I am especially sure after just seeing one of my friends have a baby...Oh yeah, men could never do that LOL


----------



## squrts (Aug 14, 2000)

before i got sick i would have said any woman could take the pain better than me.now im a seasoned bearer of pain.still under normal circumstances i have no doutb.i had a test like that,except they used needles stuck in my leg,not a stun gun.maybe a different test


----------



## Paige (Apr 4, 2002)

Denny,Probably the same test. I have had the needle version on my hand. The two neuros that have performed the test on me said they only bring out the needles if they do not get results ie. nerve damage or if the back or neck is involved.Paige


----------



## squrts (Aug 14, 2000)

ah,that explains it paige,this test was for my back,herniated disc.definatly found nerve damage


----------

